# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  where and how to get an tourist visa?

## Deal

Hey guys,  My mom is going to visit the following countries: * Laos * Thailand * Vietnam * China   She already has her Canadian passport, but I want to know where and how to get a tourist visa for all of these countries?   She will visit these countries from September 1st to September 30th, 2010 - but she won't be travelling until September 6th, 2010 and will be coming back on the 26th of September.  Any suggestions?

----------


## antony

Hello Deal, to apply for a visa to any of these countries, you need to contact their visa offices established in your country or you can take the help of a visa consultant who can take all the botheration from your mind. The consultant can guide you how to go about it and will take care of all the formalities required to get a visa.

----------


## Ryasko

Yourlink exchangeis very good.Thank you!

----------

